# Furry Webcomics.



## greg-the-fox (Jan 14, 2008)

Post your favorite furry webcomics! Gogogogogo!

http://www.ozfoxes.net/cgi/pl-fp1.cgi?896
http://www.raccoony.com/strips.htm (slightly NSFW)

sorry I don't have much material, I don't really have time to read that many of these :?


----------



## Kemmy (Jan 14, 2008)

Geeze.. I have a few but I'll just go with the ones I keep up with on a weekly basis.

http://www.concessioncomic.com
http://endofthings.comicgen.com
http://floppitycomics.xepher.net


----------



## Muziki (Jan 14, 2008)

Without a doubt, it's Jack:
http://www.pholph.com/

And Slop, my guilty pleasure:
http://www.rustedtusks.com/slop/index.php


----------



## imnohbody (Jan 14, 2008)

Glancing at my bookmarks...

Kevin and Kell
Ozy and Millie
Freefall (okay, this one is kinda borderline "furry", with only one character being an anthro... well, two if you count a sapient squid in a humanoid environment suit)
Vinci and Arty
Jack
Sabrina Online
A Doemain of our Own (soon going to just dead-tree version, with the site maintained for the archives and occasional "something when I was bored" one-off works)


----------



## TehLemming (Jan 14, 2008)

lol, this thread is full of win, thank you guys for the great links =D
ozfoxes is fairly entertaining! =)


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jan 14, 2008)

Deer Me is my favorite. 

Other webcomics I read on occasion include:

Tails from the Mynarski Forest
ClosetCoon (mature webcomic)
Black Tapestries (though it hasn't been updated in quite a while :?)


----------



## Aden (Jan 14, 2008)

greg-the-fox said:
			
		

> http://www.raccoony.com/strips.htm (slightly NSFW)



Love that one, but don't expect it to update anytime soon. :/

In my quick bar, I have VGCats, DMFA, Vinci & Arty, Better Days (the story is kinda hanging right now, check out archives first), and Ozy and Millie. Used to have more, don't remember where they went to...


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jan 14, 2008)

I consider it an absolute injustice that these comics have not been mentioned yet:

Lackadaisy

Las Lindas

Sequential Art

The Suburban Jungle

And most importantly, my all-time favorite webcomic ever:

TwoKinds


----------



## Floppity Comics (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh sweet! Somebody reads Floppity! ^_^


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jan 15, 2008)

Alot of my favorites have been mentioned here but you all forgot....


*[size=xx-large]EXTERMINATUS NOW[/size]*


----------



## Paul Revere (Jan 15, 2008)

This is from a comic I used to read.  It was a comic strip, not a webcomic, but I'd consider it "debatably furry".

Anyone recognize this fella?


----------



## Oni (Jan 15, 2008)

Paul Revere said:
			
		

> This is from a comic I used to read.  It was a comic strip, not a webcomic, but I'd consider it "debatably furry".
> 
> Anyone recognize this fella?


I've seen it before; however, I am not sure about where I have seen it.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jan 15, 2008)

It's Bill the Cat from Bloom County.


----------



## Aden (Jan 15, 2008)

Paul Revere said:
			
		

> This is from a comic I used to read.  It was a comic strip, not a webcomic, but I'd consider it "debatably furry".
> 
> Anyone recognize this fella?



I still read Opus when I get the Sunday paper at home.


----------



## Cybergarou (Jan 15, 2008)

The ones I read that are updated reliably and haven't been mentioned yet are...

Sandusky

and my favorite...

The Whiteboard.

Take a guess at what office product I was looking for when I found the second one.


----------



## Kemmy (Jan 15, 2008)

ooooooo!
Can't forget "Fur-Piled!"

http://www.liondogworks.com


----------



## Darc (Jan 15, 2008)

Here's two most here may not know about...

*Gothbunnies* - http://www.skulkingninja.com
Three rabbits settle down in a garden where strange things sometimes happen.

*PSI: A Pessimistic Sense of Inadequacy* - http://fesandernst.com
Fes & Ernst live in a world where humanoid animals and humans are on the same level and large bugs are the wildlife and main food source. It's a webcomic about nothing until something happens.


----------



## webkilla (Jan 15, 2008)

the link page on my webcomic (which is also at least part furry) has loads of furry webcomics linked

my webcomic: Psiotechniqa @ http://psitech.comicgen.com - link page is buttoned on front page


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jan 18, 2008)

Cybergarou said:
			
		

> and my favorite...
> 
> The Whiteboard.



I was hoping I would be the one to mention that one. That is my favorite of all time. I found this before I even discovered I was a furry and was a pretty frequent paintballer.

-Onyx


----------



## Twitchtail (Jan 18, 2008)

A lot of my favs have been mentioned, but there's also 
Suicide For Hire
and Apollo 9

Also, check out Faux Pas (sry no link), its pretty good.


----------



## gero (Jan 18, 2008)

the class menagerie got me hooked on webcomics in the first place, but unfortunately it has been completed.
http://www.theclassm.com

but ssdd is what i probably read the most:
http://www.poisonedminds.com


----------



## Tavish (Jan 18, 2008)

Hmm the only two I really follow is 

Good Cheese 

http://fern.junglestudio.com/comics/GC/

and Better Days

http://www.jaynaylor.com/betterdays/


----------



## Paxyn (Jan 18, 2008)

Been thinking of making one, myself.


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 18, 2008)

FreeFall

Blue Crash Kit

West Corner of the Park (based loosely -- and I stress, LOOSELY -- on FurryMUCK)

The Whiteboard - More paintball than furry, but the main characters are all depicted as anthros (mainly, at least at first, because Doc sucks at drawing humans).


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jan 21, 2008)

Paxyn said:
			
		

> Been thinking of making one, myself.



Same here. I'm still working on my first few pages. ^___^

Now all I need is some sort of cover....

-Nolij


----------



## FurryFox (Jan 21, 2008)

Well ... Theres Tales of the Questor


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 21, 2008)

Macropod Madness
I liked the style and the story really led way out there.


----------



## Twitchtail (Jan 21, 2008)

My god, Exterminatus Now is pure genius. Kudos to whoever posted the link, I'm to lazy to look.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 21, 2008)

My personal favorite is probably Carpe Diem, it's so fucking cute.

Then there's this other one, forgot the name of it, but it's about all these furs and thier relationships. There's this one guy who's stalking this other guy in a grocery store, checking him out, but I completely forgot the title. If anybody knows it, feel free to let me know XD


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 21, 2008)

Digger...

Creature...

Dandy...

Innerspace...

Peter and Company...

Carry On...

Untitled...

New Norm and Cory...

Shivae!...

Pishio...


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Xioneer (Jan 24, 2008)

http://www.jaynaylor.com/NewWorlds/


----------



## AnarchicQ (Jan 24, 2008)

Jack - http://pholph.com (Which people have suggested already)
Suicide for Hire - http://suicideforhire.comicgen.com
Cheap Thrills - http://cheapthrills.xepher.net/


----------



## kitsunekotaro (Jan 25, 2008)

well here are mines XD, not that good, but its something right

Will and Tokyo:
http://www.drunkduck.com/Will_And_Tokyo/
Psychd
http://www.drunkduck.com/Phychd/
What a life
http://www.drunkduck.com/Arghh_What_a_life/


----------



## Randomness (Jan 29, 2008)

www.dreamkeeperscomic.com This is an awesome comic!


----------



## Tycho (Jan 29, 2008)

Fond of ClosetCoon, but there wasn't any activity on the site last I looked :cry:


----------



## Silva-Dragon (Jan 29, 2008)

BETTER DAYS!!!

My personal fave, and as far as I know, updated regularaly, 
p.s. some of the site contains NSFW material
(and some of the story gets busy ^.=.~  , you have been warned)


----------



## spikey2k (Jan 30, 2008)

I really ienjoyed Better Days. Thnaks for informing me of it.


----------



## stoelbank (Jan 30, 2008)

kitsunekotaro said:
			
		

> well here are mines XD, not that good, but its something right
> 
> Will and Tokyo:
> http://www.drunkduck.com/Will_And_Tokyo/
> ...



Kitsunekotaro pwns the thread with his 3 comics that he made himself and are being updated weekly


----------



## Silva-Dragon (Jan 30, 2008)

spikey2k said:
			
		

> I really ienjoyed Better Days. Thnaks for informing me of it.



No prob, and if you explore the site, there is another comic there too NEW WORLDS!!, WHILE NOT AS GOOD AS BETTER DAYS, ITS A CLOSE SECNOD


----------



## blackfuredfox (Apr 13, 2008)

i love this comic it is hilarious
http://suicideforhire.comicgensis.com


----------



## SoulEmber (Apr 13, 2008)

Here are a few furry webcomics I read that I haven't seen mentioned yet. Best of all, they're SFW. Might have some cussing in a few, and I haven't read far into Nature Of Nature's Art. So I suppose something could be in that one later. 

Fur-Lo

Bristled

Blackblood Alliance

Nature Of Nature's Art


----------



## grayfur22 (Apr 14, 2008)

strays, vg cat. lunatic chaos


----------



## chamo (Apr 17, 2008)

Hackles!

http://hackles.org/cgi-bin/archives.pl?request=1

Love that comic


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 17, 2008)

I spent an enjoyable week reading the Dragon Tales archive, but sadly it hasn't been updated in ages.


----------



## Sci Cheetah (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm looking for a webcomic. I don't remember its name. I just remember that there were people that were working at a gym and there was a fat cheetah and a straight giraffe...I think....and there was a tiger who was an ass to the cheetah, but then the two of them hung out and things changed.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 10, 2008)

Ack...necro'd thread...


----------



## Draco_2k (Sep 10, 2008)

Housepets!


----------



## FourLetterWord (Sep 10, 2008)

posting in a necroed thread in order to pimp Digger because holy shit that comic kicks ass and is totally worth the cash


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 11, 2008)

*Here, try these out:*


http://kiskaloo.com/

http://www.kukuburi.com/news/

http://www.webcomicsnation.com/shaenongarrity/skinhorse/series.php

http://www.southpolestrip.com/

http://www.yousayitfirst.com/

http://www.abominable.cc/

http://www.telltalegames.com/community/comics/samandmax/

http://www.docrat.com.au/

http://www.unitedmedia.com/comics/hedge/index.html

http://www.gocomics.com/bobthesquirrel/

http://shd.khrysh.net/

http://www.terinu.com/

http://www.drunkduck.com/Ever_Hollow/

http://yafgc.shipsinker.com/index.php?strip_id=837

http://www.the-whiteboard.com/

http://www.altermeta.net/

http://feral-chicken.com/

http://www.ozfoxes.net/cgi/pl-fp2.cgi

http://www.comics.com/comics/getfuzzy/

http://www.aliceotter.com/

http://fuzznuts.spiderspawn.com/

http://furthiahigh.comicgenesis.com/d/20061122.html

http://www.dreamkeeperscomic.com/

http://www.goodcheese.com/


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 11, 2008)

Aden said:


> I still read Opus when I get the Sunday paper at home.




ITT: people screw up titles.  


Bloom County, good sir!

I have a few of the books, BTW


----------



## pheonix (Sep 12, 2008)

www.jaynaylor.com betterdays and newworlds both are really good comics.


----------



## bane233 (Sep 12, 2008)

furthia high 
i love this comic so much!


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 12, 2008)

pheonix said:


> www.jaynaylor.com betterdays and newworlds both are really good comics.


Jay Naylor has some really really good stuff...

I didn't realize he had a web comic though


----------



## Tweek (Sep 12, 2008)

Lackadaisy for the win.


----------



## Sarathess (Oct 25, 2008)

I've been looking for a furry comic I lost years ago and it was awesome.

The basic Idea was there was a human man. I believe a prisoner or test subject on an alien ship. In the first few pages of the comic, he escaped with the help of an AI that's taken up residence in a fake eye, and he has a few other cyborg type changes to him.

He eventually lands on a furry planet. I don't recall any of the storyline beyond that, nor if there were other humans on this planet.

If I remember correctly, I think the inhabitants could morph themselves between full animal and anthro of their form.


----------



## Jack (Oct 25, 2008)

these have kept me from much boredom.

http://concessioncomic.com/index.php?pid=20060701

http://2kinds.com/

http://foxfire.comicgenesis.com/

http://www.jaynaylor.com/betterdays/archives/2008/10/chapter-23-pers-21.html

http://www.jaynaylor.com/nwcomic/archives/2006/06/chapter-1-the-a.html


----------



## Kalianos (Oct 25, 2008)

okay here goes...

Suicide for hire

http://suicideforhire.comicgenesis.com/d/20041022.html

The white board

http://www.the-whiteboard.com/autowb001.html

The class of menagerie 

http://www.theclassm.com/

*The Abominable Charles Christoph

http://www.abominable.cc/

The Wrongside: Beginning

http://www.ayzewi.com/index.php?p=2

*Faulty Logic

http://faultylogic.comicgenesis.com/

Cheap Thrills

http://cheapthrills.xepher.net/comics/comic1.html

*El Goonish Shive (Not furry, but has furry elements in it...one of the main characters is one)

http://egscomics.com/d/20020121.html

Thats all I got for now
*= Recommended yay!


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 25, 2008)

Dogs Days Of Summer is rather awesome so far.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 27, 2008)

Sarathess said:


> I've been looking for a furry comic I lost years ago and it was awesome.
> 
> The basic Idea was there was a human man. I believe a prisoner or test subject on an alien ship. In the first few pages of the comic, he escaped with the help of an AI that's taken up residence in a fake eye, and he has a few other cyborg type changes to him.
> 
> ...




As a total furry webcomic whore I'm pretty sure I know exactly what comic you're thinking of :3

Is this it? WereWorld ~ http://wereworld.comicgenesis.com/ (warning is NSFW at times)


Also >> These comics are amazing and deserve love:


Subterforge ~ http://subterforge.com/?s=comic&p=1

Black Tapestries ~ http://blacktapestries.comicgenesis.com/d/20020711.html

Demon Eater ~ http://www.drunkduck.com/Demon_Eater/index.php?p=96919

Lucky Dawg ~ http://www.drunkduck.com/Lucky_Dawg/index.php?p=394077

Charby the Vampirate ~ http://www.drunkduck.com/Charby_the_Vampirate/index.php?p=8839

Derideal ~ http://www.derideal.com/index.php?Page=Comic&comic=1

Bad Ass Muthas ~ http://badassmuthas.com/pages/comic.php?1


----------



## Blondi (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.dogsdaysofsummer.com

Closet Coon is great, but I hope it will get updated soon...


----------



## cuddleslapine (Mar 16, 2012)

I am looking for comics like Jack, with the same, or mostly the same environment and mood...
Any ideas?


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh cool, a Hungarian fur! Unfortunately, your first post just broke the rules. Feel free to read them.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 16, 2012)

necro


----------

